# Anyone Know What The Base Esa Is For An Omega 1337?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive got a sick cal 1337... anyone know what the base ESA cal is and even better have one they dont use (or an Omega cal 1337?)


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ive got a sick cal 1337... anyone know what the base ESA cal is and even better have one they dont use (or an Omega cal 1337?)


From the Omega "Red Book" ETA 950.001


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool! Cheers mate!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been looking at these ETA 950.001 and the ones Ive seen are hours and minutes only, yet my 1337 has secs as well, and looking at them they look different on teh back - mine is all brass and has more plates.... can you recheck the book for me? sorry to ask... just need to be sure the 950.001 is right before I buy one... ta.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ive been looking at these ETA 950.001 and the ones Ive seen are hours and minutes only, yet my 1337 has secs as well, and looking at them they look different on teh back - mine is all brass and has more plates.... can you recheck the book for me? sorry to ask... just need to be sure the 950.001 is right before I buy one... ta.


It was a good job you double checked ! now I have my glasses on it is 959.001

Paul D


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul!!! LOL. Im checking for one of those now...  (anyone got one?)


----------

